# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Опросы  >  Ваше отношение к Gmail

## Geser

Ваше отношение к Gmail

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Rene-gad

Положительное: спаму нет- уже хорошо  :Wink:

----------


## Geser

> Положительное: спаму нет- уже хорошо


Быстр однако. Опрос добавлен  :Smiley:

----------


## Гриша

Мне нравится, ящик kasperskyclub расположен на серверах Gmail  :Smiley:

----------


## Karlson

а можно добавить "есть, но не пользуюсь. держу на всякий случай"?

----------


## Макcим

> а можно добавить "есть, но не пользуюсь. держу на всякий случай"?


+1

----------


## Geser

Добавил

----------


## ScratchyClaws

пользуюсь. действительно удобно и спама мало.
ещё бы возможность создавать свои папки и цены бы ему не было

----------


## sergey888

> Мне нравится, ящик kasperskyclub расположен на серверах Gmail


И моя почта ___ @antistarforce.com расположена тамже.  :Wink:

----------


## herzn

> Положительное: спаму нет- уже хорошо


Плохо только то, что иной раз легитимные нерассылочные русскоязычные письма попадают в "Спам".
При этом спама во входящих не видел уже очень давно.
Но я предпочел бы наоборот.
Пользуюсь Gmail с момента его открытия, а последние 2 года только им, несмотря на то, что Google это наш следующий и более страшный масдай после Microsoft. :Smiley: 
*Geser*, а есть ли какой-нибудь скрытый смысл в создании этого опроса? :Smiley:

----------


## Синауридзе Александр

Не пользуюсь, потому что это неудобный почтовый сервис, да еще и буржуйский.

----------


## Geser

> *Geser*, а есть ли какой-нибудь скрытый смысл в создании этого опроса?


Так, просто один спор был  :Smiley:

----------


## sergey888

> Не пользуюсь, потому что это неудобный почтовый сервис, да еще и буржуйский.


А нельзя ли пояснить что там неудобного и что в вашем понимании удобно. 
И что вам не нравится в буржуйских почтах, помоему они наоборот значительно удобнее, в них по крайней мере в самых известных нет таких крайностей как например mail.ru где спам захлестывает через край или например как rambler.ru где даже при отключении всех фильтров не возможно получить письмо подтверждения регистрации с форумов.  :Wink: 
Например моя любимая почта @msn.com

----------


## Muffler

> ещё бы возможность создавать свои папки и цены бы ему не было


Есть такая возможность, в GMail это называется "Labels".

Ну и по теме, только им и пользуюсь быстрый, удобный, без спама, POP, IMAP, SMTP, веб-интерфейс написан по самым новым технологиям...

----------


## priv8v

> Мне нравится, ящик kasperskyclub расположен на серверах Gmail


аналогично в том плане, что я тоже почты всех своих сайтов хощу там же... - бесплатно, просто, быстро, удобно.
 :Smiley:

----------


## anton_dr

> Так, просто один спор был


Кстати,  у противников есть достойные аргументы  :Smiley: 
Пример с местного форума http://teron.ru/index.php?showtopic=212492

----------


## ScratchyClaws

> Есть такая возможность, в GMail это называется "Labels".


не пометки ставить, а создать несколько папочек и разложить по ним письма

----------


## Muffler

> не пометки ставить, а создать несколько папочек и разложить по ним письма


Вот-вот, как раз оно и есть...  :Smiley:

----------


## ScratchyClaws

> Вот-вот, как раз оно и есть...


все равно же вся куча будет во *входящих* лежать?  :Smiley: 
хотя действительно результат похож

----------


## Muffler

> все равно же вся куча будет во *входящих* лежать? 
> хотя действительно результат похож


В настройках фильтра поставьте птичку "Skip the Inbox (Archive it)"  :Wink:

----------


## ВодкуГлыть

Пользуюсь давно уже. Удобно. Особенно в Аутлуке через imap. И надежно.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## pig

У меня, как у почтового администратора, свои предубеждения против GMail. Хотя сам GMail, конечно же, не виноват, что спамеры под него косят. Они и от Mail.ru тоже много спамят.

----------


## maXmo

Мой ящик вроде старше гмейла.




> В настройках фильтра поставьте птичку "Skip the Inbox (Archive it)"


это называется «хак»  :Smiley:

----------


## 456

Не привычно с управлением  . 
Письма от буржуев приходят быстро .
Минимум спама .

----------


## Arkadiy

Пользуюсь, это один из основных моих почтовых аккаунтов, Нравится потому что можно вести кореспонденцию на разных языках без проблем с кодировками, ну как пример: майл ру тогда не поддерживал немецкий язык.

Проголсовал по первому пункту, как более подходящему.

----------


## drongo

кстати, если кто пользуется веб-интерфейсом -> его можно изменить до неузнаваемости, добавить кучу новых функций.
https://addons.mozilla.org/ru/firefox/search/?q=gmail

----------


## gdn

Пользуюсь, т.к. удобный интерфейс, с возможностью использовать POP/IMAP, доступ с использованием SSL (во всяком случае пароль всегда) и продуманная система без-ти, возможность привязать собственный домен к почте.
Система борьбы со спамом очень неплохая, во всяком случае ложных срабатываний почти нет, собстенная реклама не занимает кусок экрана, а меленькая строчка, к тому же отключаемая, неплохая проверка орфографии, доступ с моб. устройств.

----------


## Alex Plutoff

-с удовольствием пользую Gmail, и не только как почту, но ещё и как флешку...  в общем доволен

----------


## Matias

Пользуюсь Gmail в основном для регистраций на западных ресурсах, ибо до русских почтовиков письма с подтверждением регистрации часто не доходят.

----------


## Geser

> ибо до русских почтовиков письма с подтверждением регистрации часто не доходят.


Просто из спама нужно вытаскивать  :Smiley:

----------


## sergey888

> Просто из спама нужно вытаскивать


В том то и дело что письма вообще не доходят. И в спаме их тоже нет. Не знаю на каком этапе отсеиваются письма например в rambler.ru но я еще ниразу не смог получить письмо с подтверждением регистрации туда.  :Wink:

----------


## Matias

> Просто из спама нужно вытаскивать


Я забираю почту Батом и мне неудобно всякий раз залезать на веб-интерфейс ящика для проверки спамовой папки. К тому же я подозреваю, что они не доходят вообще, недаром в правилах некоторых форумов указан запрет на использование определенных почтовых серверов.

----------


## Muffler

GMail Themes:

----------


## maXmo

> Просто из спама нужно вытаскивать


мне на яндекс всё доходит, я даже фильтр себе специальный сделал, чтобы письма из зоны .com в спам складывались  :Cheesy:  всё равно оттуда спам как правило и сыпется.




> недаром в правилах некоторых форумов указан запрет на использование определенных почтовых серверов.


что, кстати, ересь неимоверная, правда это делается для защиты от спамеров и авторегистрации.

----------


## sergey888

Можно сказать по теме. 
Думаю многие тут видели тему "18 ноября 2008 можно получить ZoneAlarm Pro бесплатно" http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=34090
Так вот мой друг пытался получить ZoneAlarm Pro бесплатно через rambler.ru а я через mail.ru и Gmail.
Так вот, на rambler.ru ничего не пришло.
На mail.ru ничего не пришло.
На Gmail все пришло.

Странно, что на почты .ru так ничего и не выслали. Совпадение это или нет, не знаю.  :Wink:

----------


## Geser

Н mail.ru вообще половина писем не догодит. Ничего странного.

----------


## herzn

> Странно, что на почты .ru так ничего и не выслали. Совпадение это или нет, не знаю.


Это нормально. :Smiley: 
И очень давно известно.
С ru-ящиками - проблема.
Причины не хочу обсуждать. :Smiley:

----------


## senyak

Ящик супер. Для меня лучший. е спама, не проблем. А как темы сменить?

----------


## Muffler

> А как темы сменить?


https://mail.google.com/mail/?hl=en&...ettings/themes

----------


## senyak

Спасибо. Но как-то мне не очень эти темы  :Smiley:

----------


## ANDYBOND

> Н mail.ru вообще половина писем не догодит. Ничего странного.


Вот потому GMAIL и использую, что там, в отличие от MAIL, спам не удаляется автоматически, а помещается в специальную папку, и конечный пользователь сам может решить, что лично для него спам, а что нет.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## ScratchyClaws

> https://mail.google.com/mail/?hl=en&...ettings/themes


только в стандарном режиме. тем для html-версии нету  :Sad:

----------


## Eugene74ru

Да, пользуюсь. Т.к. работает быстро, не в России, спамом не заваливает.

----------


## Evgueny

Ящик там есть, но пользую редко. Вроде всё хорошо, но....
Какой-то он не родной )))

----------


## fotorama

Не хватает варианта (пользуюсь но сервис не удобный) а так 2 вариант пришлось выбрать....
мне модуше больше mail.ru на основные ящики спама практически нет (1-2 письма в месяц)

----------


## chaldon

Пользуюсь. Рекламы нет, надоедливых новостей нет. Спам в отдельной папке, не уничтожается. Обычно регистрационные письма попадают в спам, так что есть возможность их сохранить...

----------


## PavelP

Google- наше всё))) Gmail работает на ура...

----------


## ScratchyClaws

в результате почти все свои адреса перенесла на gmail. Очень радует функция отправки от имени другой учетной записи... 

единственная фигня - не приходят уведомления от вконтакта на эту почту и все тут...

----------


## naik212006

Пользуюсь потому как:
действительно для меня удобен, да и спама практически нет.
В общем для меня на 5 баллов.

----------


## Никита Соловьев

Не пользуюсь. Не удобно

----------


## Buldozer

Gmail рулит имхо.

----------


## Matias

Gmail отличная почта, но процедура подтверждения регистрации через SMS явно лишняя. У меня например, нет ни мобильного телефона, ни желание тратить время на процедуру подтверждения регистрации. Хорошо, что я успел зарегистрироваться по старым правилам.

----------

